
Zuckerberg Shows Kindergartners Ruby Instead of JavaScript - libovness
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3812/11141695985_3a80879e9f_o.jpg
======
gus_massa
Well, the code is not equivalent, so the comparison is unfair.

